# RI again.



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Went in to her house because I didn't see my old girl running around this morning.
Click click click sneeze sneeze.
I knew she wasn't well....
She is my 5th mouse in the last half year to get RI.
She is quite old so I am going to let her go. I don't have any medicine for it yet anyway but I think I know where I can get some next time I need it (here is way to bad). She mothered 1 litter of 8 little boys and is a pied chocolate. She is almost 1 and a half. Im letting her go tonight it sounds really bad. I think she has been hiding it because she hasn't been well for a few weeks. It was very constant.
Im sick of RI. I have moved her a good 3-4 metres away untill I can deal with her tonight.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

RI is probably just age related.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Really?
Oh could it still spread? I think it might still be better to let her go I believe she has also got other problem including eye infections and is quite hunched up now. I think I should still let her go.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes it would be best to be cautious.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

if you keeping them in the same air space just moving them across the room wont realy be enough to stop it from spredding im afraid if its contaigous. In furture i would suggest You would either need to cull as soon as you find one doing it then disenfect there box and quierteen any mice who were in the same box or quierteen them while you treat if you wish to treat. quierteening they need to be in a diffrent air space, and rember to feed and clean mice your quierteening last (can be easy to forget that).


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks im about to cull. Should I disinfect with a white vinegar and water solution?


----------



## Shadowcub (May 21, 2014)

I use a bleach/water solution (1 part bleach) for disinfecting. Make sure to dry the caging completely. As for quarantine, you'll need to set one up as far away from your main mice as possible. Most of us don't have the luxury of a separate building, but a separate floor (or two) is ideal. I keep my mice and royal collection on the 2nd floor of the house and use the basement for quarantining new/sick mice/snakes. RIs, especially, are highly contagious if they're bacterial or viral (think about the common cold). Quarantine should be AT LEAST three weeks. I quarantine mice for 43 days. And, like PPVallhunds said, I care for quarantine animals last. I take it a step further and my clothes go into the wash and I take a shower before doing anything else. Quarantine for most of us is not at the level of, say, a lab, but it can prevent a vast majority of things from wiping out hoards of animals... Especially the easily containable and treatable nasties like RIs and mites.

Another thing you can do to help an afflicted animal is a simple warm bath. No soap or anything. I've used only this coupled with rigorous cage cleaning (total disinfecting every 2-3 days) for rats and mice with RIs in the past and it'd clear up within a week or two at most. Also simple paper towel or newspaper bedding can help.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks. I will make the bleach as water solution up this afternoon. I have now let her go.

I always use shredded newspaper bedding.
Thank you very much!


----------

